# fishing



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking to fish my boat is needing some work so if anyone has room please pm with details I am taking time off Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday of next week . Thanks wes


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Wes

Why'd you pick the days with the crappy weather?

Mike


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just my luck I guess , maybe a good time to fish back in the bays with my kayak


----------

